# Why couldn't Gwaihir help Frodo



## Turin (Jan 25, 2003)

I was wondering why couldn't Gwaihir like just fly frodo into mordor so he could just drop the ring in oroduin? Just wondering


----------



## Niniel (Jan 26, 2003)

Ah, there have been many discussions about that before...
I think there are two reasons; first, there wouldn't be a story left if Gwaihir did that (obviously), but second the Eagles are not inclined to mess with the business of Men and other peoples. They only turn up if all the work is done by others. I think Tolkien wanted to say that if something serious is wrong, you have to fix it by your own hard work and not by somone who pops out of of nowhere to help you.


----------



## Turin (Jan 26, 2003)

That would be a boring book. Thanks


----------

